# Quadratmeter (m²) in AutoCad angeben



## flukas (29. Juni 2006)

Wie kann ich in Autodesks Architektural Desktop bei einem einzeiligen Text das hochgestlellte ² machen?


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

geht es nicht mit "Alt Gr+2". Ansonsten könnte ich mir noch vorstellen ads man Zahlen automatisch mit einheiten versieht. Bei Allplan kann man nach der Bemaßung von Flächen die m²-Zahl samt Einheit ablegen wo man es hinhaben will.
Alternativ ist fäll mir noch die Möglichkeit über die ASCII-Zeichen ein. Mit "Alt+ 2 5 3" (Alt gedrückt und nacheinander die Zahlen im Ziffernblock rechts auf der Tastatur) kannst du eine hochgestellte 2 einfügen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## flukas (29. Juni 2006)

Nein da kommt dann ein Fragezeichen... auch beim ASCII


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2006)

"?"
Dann sieht es so aus, als ob dein verwendeter Schriftsatz dieses Zeichen nicht unterstützt.

Grüsse Marco


----------



## flukas (29. Juni 2006)

Ja was kann ich dann tun, ausser Schriftart wechseln? Die Schriftart ist Simplex 7. Kann man die upgraden und wie ist es dann beim plotten?


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2006)

Was spricht gegen das Wechseln der Schriftart? Du kannst doch alternativ mit einer Windows-Standardschrift (Arial, Times New Roman etc.) arbeiten. Da gibt es das Zeichen und der Plott dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Wobei ich mich sowieso frage, wenn du von dem Rechner aus, an dem du zeichnest plottest, welches Probelm dann die Schriftarten darstellen sollen. letzendlich ist ein Plotter auch nur ein großer Tintenstrahldrucker!

Grüsse Marco


----------



## flukas (29. Juni 2006)

Bei uns ist es vorgesehen simplex7 für die beschriftung zu nehmen. Da kann ich keine andere Schriftart nehmen!


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2006)

flukas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei uns ist es vorgesehen simplex7 für die beschriftung zu nehmen. Da kann ich keine andere Schriftart nehmen!



..wenn das so ist. Dann geht es nicht, wenn die Schriftart das Zeichen nicht hat. Da kannst du entweder eine 2 kleiner schreiben und dort hinsetzen oder du schreibst qm. Wie habt ihr es denn bisher gemacht?

Grüsse Marco


----------



## flukas (29. Juni 2006)

Also bisher haben wir  16.52 m2   geschreiben. Das ist nicht wirklich rofessionel, aber ja es hat gereicht. Das muss irgendwie gehen, weil das +/- Zeichen macht man auch mit %%P. Da gibts sicher was f+r den hochgestellten 2er.

Weißt du da nichts?


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo.

Wie ich es mir dachte 5 Minuten googeln und ein bissl lesen und schon gehts.  
Im textfeld "123,4m 2^" schreiben, dann "2^" markieren und rechts im Text-Editor den Bruch "a/b" (untereinander anordnen) anklicken.

Marco

edit: Wenn du das einmal gemacht hast, kannst du es ja copy&paste imemr wieder einfügen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade mal im Netz nach der Simplex7 geschaut, aber leider nur eine Simplex gefunden.
Ist es zufällig jene Schriftart? => Simplex Font - Fonts.com

Wenn ja, dann ist die hochgestellte 2 auf jeden Fall dabei.
Wenn nein, dann schau mal in der Zeichentabelle nach - vielleicht findest Du sie ja.

Zwar nicht elegant, aber ansonsten mach es doch, wie smileyml schon geschrieben hat:
Eine 2 kleiner geschrieben und manuell hochgestellt oder Du bedienst Dich eines anderen
Fonts für die hochgestellte 2 - auf dem Plot interessiert das niemanden und fällt auch nicht auf...
(sofern Du nicht voll daneben greifst )

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Markus,

was die 7 bedeutet weiß ich auch nich. Ich habe auch nur eine Simplex-Schrift auf meine Rechner - ist aber nicht die aud deinem Link. Und in die zeichentabelle hab ich eben auch nochmal geschaut. Diese Schrift hat keine Hochzeichen. Warum man sich dann in einem Büro für diese schrift entscheidet, ist für mich auch fraglich, steht hier ja aber leider nicht zur Diskussion.

Grüsse Marco


----------



## flukas (30. Juni 2006)

smileyml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im textfeld "123,4m 2^" schreiben, dann "2^" markieren und rechts im Text-Editor den Bruch "a/b" (untereinander anordnen) anklicken.


 
Stimmt. Funktioniert im Absatztext. Wie kann ich es aber im einzeiligen Text machen, weil ich die Fläche für Räume im einzeiligen Text mache.


flukas


----------



## smileyml (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

da ich selber 3 Wochen vor der Diplomabgabe stehe, denke ich du kannst selber googeln. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative habe ich jetzt schon erwartet und nicht nur geht nicht, gehts auch anders, weißt du nicht... 

Grüsse Marco


----------



## Rofi (11. Juli 2006)

Hi flukas,

bist Du sicher, dass die Schrift in Autocad nicht einfach so benannt wurde? Wie Du sicher weißt, kann man in AutoCAD Schriften beliebig benennen (siehe Anhang symplex7.jpg)). Ich find’s zwar schwachsinnig, weil dadurch Verwechslungen vorprogrammiert sind, aber es ist nun mal so.

Mit der einfachen symplex.shx geht’s jedenfalls.

124.35²
Im Editor für Absatztext: 124.352 schreiben und die letzte 2 markieren, im Menü Symbol wählen, dann Hochgestellt 2 anklicken. (siehe Anhang hochgestellt2.jpg)

124.35²
Bei einzeiligem Text geht das leider nicht. Ich habe mir das icon vom Windowsprogramm „Zeichentabelle“ in die Schnellstartleiste gesetzt um eben schnell dran zu kommen. (siehe Anhang character.jpg)
Oder aber: Programme – Zubehör – Systemprogramme…
Nach dessen Start suche ich mir die hochgestellte 2 heraus (Schriftart ist egal… fast), dann „Auswählen“ und „Kopieren“. Nun ist die Hoch2 in der Windows-Zwischenablage. Wieder nach  AutoCAD wechseln und mit shift+v bzw. strg+v in die Befehlszeile hinter 124.35 einsetzen, fertig. (siehe Anhang BZeile.jpg)

Gruss…
Rofi


----------

